# 2013
,        2013 ? -  40 ,    37500 ,           ?

----------


## antart

! 
      2013      2 . 14    06.12.2011  402-   ,     ()     :
-  ;
-     ;
- ()   .


   -                 .

----------


## zas77

> 1)   37500 
> 2)    
> 3)


   (         ),  
(1) -  86,
(2) -      . 76
(3) -  86 ( 96)

----------

